# Savage 110 stuck extractor pin



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello, during my last trip to the range I had one cartridge blow a primer, and the extractor pin has become stuck. I was wondering if there was any way to fix this myself or if I will have to bring it to a gunsmith.

Thanks


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Can't tell you about the extractor, but what ammo were you using? Blowing out a primer indicates a high pressure.


----------



## marty264 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm carbon express' brother in law, 55 gr vmax, 34 grains of varget. Had been neck sizing the brass, he mentioned that it was a tight fit when chambering the round, so I think it was time for the shoulder to be bumped back and not too heavy of a load.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

So that must be a 22-250. Be careful just the same.

Have you tried taking the bolt apart. You begin by removing the screw on the back of the bolt and that should allow the hammer spring, hammer and firing pin to come out, I think. It has been too long since I had one apart, so I can't remember what happens after the screw.


----------



## marty264 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, its a 22-250, I would be comfortable taking apart the bolt, but I read that the firing pin depth has to be readjusted after doing so, and that doing this is not an easy task.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

marty264 said:


> Yeah, its a 22-250, I would be comfortable taking apart the bolt, but I read that the firing pin depth has to be readjusted after doing so, and that doing this is not an easy task.


Where did you read it? I know I didn't do anything to mine other than re-assembly after cleaning.


----------



## marty264 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just some random site on the internet that may or may not have been accurate, but I figured its always best to double check that sort of thing.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

marty264 said:


> Just some random site on the internet that may or may not have been accurate, but I figured its always best to double check that sort of thing.


I am not saying it is untrue. I just know I didn't have to do that on mine.


----------

